# Blog



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Came across this while wandering around the internet http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=109 might be some usefull info for peeps.
Chris


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Brought back some fond memories  

Loddy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Interesting read. Thanks. I wonder if they checked on their insurance before going across ? Ours doesn't cover us for Morocco unless we tell them before we go - it's not included on the list of places we can visit on the spur of the moment.

G


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*blog*

Well either way it was very brave of them, I should imagine they have now got a motorhome after meeting all those peeps, some good piccys too............you never know maybe one day I shall follow in their footsteps.
Chris


----------

